# هل الجزائر مذكورة في الإنجيل ؟



## ++Narawas++ (12 يناير 2012)

*بسم الأب والإبن والروح القدس*

أتمنى منكم تفسير لي هذه الآية هل الجزائر (إيكوسيوم) مذكورة في الإنجيل أما أن المقصود بالجزائر الجزر الموجودة داخل البحر - جزائر جمع (جزيرة)

18 18 اَلآنَ تَرْتَعِدُ الْجَزَائِرُ يَوْمَ سُقُوطِكِ وَتَضْطَرِبُ الْجَزَائِرُ الَّتِي فِي الْبَحْرِ لِزَوَالِكِ ." (حزقيال 26: 18)

12 لِيُعْطُوا الرَّبَّ مَجْدًا وَيُخْبِرُوا بِتَسْبِيحِهِ فِي الْجَزَائِر (إشعياء 42: 12)


----------



## bob (12 يناير 2012)

*تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكري*


> *[FONT=&quot]بسقوط صور تتزلزل الجزائر = فهى فى عظمتها لم يتصور أحد ما حدث لها، وصارت كل الجزائر حولها مرتعدة من أن يأتى الدور عليها هى أيضاً. والجزائر المقصود بها السواحل والجزر التى تاجرت صور معها.*


*
تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب
*

> *انهيارصوريزلزل بقيةالجزائر،فقدظنوا أن هذه الجزيرة الغنية والشهيرة،التي تقف كالصخر وسط البحرلايقدرأحدأن يهزمها أو يفتحها. لقدانهارت صور،فماذا تفعل البلاد الصغيرة؟!،لايحتاج الأمرإلي محاربتهم،إنما ينزل الرؤساءعن كراسيهم من الخوف ويخلعون ثياب الملك،وتلبسهم الرعدة،ويجلسون على الأرض في خوف و حيرة! إنهم يرفعون مرثاة على صور وهم في الواقع يبكون حالهم!*
> *لقد سقط حنانيا و سفيرة وماتا لأنهما كانا طماعين،كذباعلى الروح القدس و اختلسا من ثمن الحقل (أع  5: 3)،فصار خوف عظيم على جميع الذين سمعوا بذلك. لقد صارا كصور الطامعة، ففقدا حياتهما مع ممتلكاتهما وفصارا عبرة للآخرين.*
> *لعل هذه الجزائر تشير إلي التجار القادمين إليها للتعامل معها أو إلي السفن القادمة تحمل البضائع من كل العالم...  إنها تقدم مرثاة على صور مركز التجارة. ياللعجب حين سقطت أورشليم مدينةالملك العظيم لم تجد من يرثيها بل وجدت من يستهزئ بها و يُعيّرها ،أماصورفحين خربت قامت الجزائر ترثيها.  أورشليم سقطت لكن الرب أقامها بعد أن تأدبت ،أما صور فسقطت فرثاها العالم أما هي فلم تقم بل زالت إلى الأبد!هكذايسقط المؤمن تحت التأديب و ليس من يشفق عليه لكن عين الرب تترفق به و تسنده،أما الشريرالمصمم على شره فحين يسقط يرثيه الكثيرون أما هوفلا يقوم! وربما قصد هنا "الشر"  ذاته إذ يسقط ولايقوم.*



​[/FONT]


----------



## ++Narawas++ (12 يناير 2012)

bob قال:


> *تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكري*
> *
> تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب
> *
> ​



*شكرا لك على الإفادة*


----------

